# I Must Watch It Tonight Because I Met The Bad Guy



## slowp (Jan 30, 2011)

I think he will be a bad guy tonight. 

He seemed very nice in real life and very competent.

Here's the story.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/162909.htm


----------



## jackstock394 (Feb 4, 2011)

*axmen or days of our lives or just plain stupid*



slowp said:


> I think he will be a bad guy tonight.
> 
> He seemed very nice in real life and very competent.
> 
> ...


 its purebred soap opera now, looks like dj and gabe go at it next week. Gabe might get a spot on survivor, he would fit in well on that retarded show.I think someone said on here awhile ago this show is just like a trainwreck, you know its gonna be bad but ya just gotta watch anyway


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 8, 2011)

slowp said:


> I think he will be a bad guy tonight.
> 
> He seemed very nice in real life and very competent.
> 
> ...


 
I had a special visitor this weekend that told me how "the bad guy" knows exactly how to rig a tail tree to make sure it pulls over (in addition to not cutting it down....). i don't think he knew the first time, but now apparently he can help do it on cue.


----------



## slowp (Mar 9, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I had a special visitor this weekend that told me how "the bad guy" knows exactly how to rig a tail tree to make sure it pulls over (in addition to not cutting it down....). i don't think he knew the first time, but now apparently he can help do it on cue.



The impromtu argument on the skyline unit here was done quite well. Perhaps he can find acting jobs now? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 9, 2011)

:msp_smile:


----------



## slowp (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 175543


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 22, 2011)

Notice how there are the "actors" and on the sidelines, the rest of the crew- 2 weeks ago one of the sideliners working in the rigging commented on Joe and Coatsy's bickering-

"When things are copacetic, we cen get some good production. When they're fighting, it can really slow things down"

Its refreshing to know that "copacetic" is used in the brush, no matter how rarely.


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2011)

There was a logger here who did use copacetic. I do recall he did. I can't remember who it was. 

I have not heard it since until watching the TV show. 

The Berkley Producer kind of like talked like this like.


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright.....you HAD to go ahead an' spoil it for me. And I though it was all real and genuine like...............:msp_confused:


----------

